# Rb25det 1991 240sx for sale



## Ray21_V (May 28, 2018)

What's up guys. I've got a rb25det powered 240sx that im looking to sell as I don't have the time or space to work on it anymore. Im asking $5000 obo. 
The car is has a lot of aftermarket suspension upgrades like welded diff, coilovers, and the interior is gutted. 
It hasn't ran in a little over a year and is currently sitting in my garage with the subframe down driveshaft down no battery and the dash off as I was working on the electrical. 
Let me know if you guys are interested in more pictures. You can text me @ (818)554-9006
NEDD IT GONE ASAP!


----------

